# which ASV undercarriage is better? Looking at a purchase.



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

Looking at a CAT tracked skid steer with ASV undercarriage.
Its the new design, year is 2008.
One has the 4 boggie/roller wheels paired two together called dual oscillating,
other is 5 boggies/rollers on one rail.
The dual boggie set up has narrow wheels with four of the wheels in a row, two out side (with spacer between them) of the rail frame and two inside the rail (with spacer between them).
The 5 boggie system has wide rubber boggie wheels, at least twice as wide; with one on the out side of rail and one on the inside.
Any experience with either?


----------



## charlie828 (Feb 22, 2009)

Had ASV Positrack 4500 I used for mowing in wet areas. UC sure did fill up with crap between between rollers. I understand that Morooka track dump working in similar wet areas does not fill up near as bad. Morooka has different roller set up skate wheel style, similar to what you describe, I think. Hope this helps.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Never been around these before, but seems like a ton of extra parts that could break or be a real pia to work on. Just seems to me that the simpler idler, sprocket and rollers seems like a safer bet. Most all the ctl's have pretty much that setup, it's worked for many years on dozers. Just seems like someone trying to reinvent the wheel. Just my hillbilly logic/ $.02.

Good luck with your purchase though!


----------



## Jlynn (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't buy anything with the ASV undercarriage.


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a cat 247b with the asv undercarriage and I love this machine I have had a couple problems but not with the undercarriage


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

I've got a 267 with the asv undercarriage and it rides really really nice. Upkeep is a bit of a PITA but as long as your treating it like a skid steer and not a D7 dozer you'll be fine


----------

